# Texas Market Report (USDA)



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

AM_GR310
Amarillo, TX Fri Jan 23, 2009 USDA-TX Dept of Ag Market News

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices generally steady to weak in a slow to 
moderate trade. However, chopped alfalfa 5.00-10.00 per ton lower. High quality 
alfalfa for horses or dairy farms continues to be limited in supply. Feedlots 
placements have been below normal and many suppliers have extended the contract 
period to accommodate feedlots. Some firmness noted due to the increased use by 
wheat and oat pasture operators as they use hay for supplemental feeding. 
Decreasing dairy/milk prices has many dairy farms cutting back production and 
hay requirements. Several feedlots resorted to grinding corn stalks, Milo, and 
other rough hays particularly earlier in the season when hay prices looked like 
they were going higher. Most of the state continues dry with very short soil 
moisture and tanks and ponds continue to dry-up. Supplemental feeding of hay 
continues but some Producers have run out of water and have been forced to sell-
off livestock or haul water. The state of Texas Department of agriculture has 
the Hay and Grazing Hot Line set up for buyers and sellers, number is 1-877-429-
1998. The web site for TDA is www.tda.state.tx.us. Prices for hay and pellets 
quoted per ton except where noted.

Panhandle:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 240.00-300.00, 
8.00-10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 200.00-240.00, 7.00-8.00 per bale. 
Large Squares: Delivered: Supreme to Premium quality 200.00-250.00, instances to 
265.00; Good to Premium quality 190.00-200.00; Fair to Good quality 160.00-
190.00; Fair quality 135.00.
Chopped Alfalfa: Delivered to feedlots: North: 180.00-190.00. South: 185.00-
190.00.
Sorghum Hay: Large rounds: Delivered: 100.00-110.00.
Oat Hay: Large Bales: Delivered: 155.00.
Bluestem grass hay: Delivered: large rounds: 120.00.
Haygrazer: Delivered: large rounds 125.00-135.00.

West Texas: 
Alfalfa: Small Squares: FOB: Premium to Supreme quality 240.00-300.00, 8.00-
10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 200.00-240.00; 7.00-8.00 per bale. 
Large Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-250.00; Good to 
Premium quality 190.00-200.00; Good quality 160.00-190.00.

North, Central and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 240.00-300.00, 
8.00-10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 7.00-8.00 per bale. FOB: Good to 
Premium quality 5.00-7.00 per bale in the barn. Large Squares: Delivered: 
Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-250.00; Good to Premium quality 190.00-200.00. 
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Premium quality 6.00-7.50 per bale; Fair 
to Good quality 5.00-6.00 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium 70.00-80.00; 
Good quality 50.00-70.00; Fair quality 40.00-50.00 per roll.

South Texas:
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: FOB or delivered locally: Good quality 5.00-
7.50 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium quality 70.00-85.00; Good quality 
50.00-70.00; Poor quality 30.00-40.00 per roll.

Detailed Quotations - Texas 
Alfalfa Panhandle West N.C./East South
Small squares
Supreme/Del 240.00-300.00 250.00-300.00 
Premium/Del 250.00-280.00 250.00-300.00 
Good/Del 200.00-230.00 
Supreme/FOB 230.00-280.00 
Premium/FOB 230.00-280.00 
Good/FOB 200.00-230.00 
Large squares
Supreme/Del 200.00-260.00 200.00-260.00 200.00-260.00
Premium/Del 200.00-260.00 200.00-260.00 200.00-260.00
Good/Del 180.00-200.00 180.00-200.00 180.00-200.00
Fair/Del 
Supreme/FOB 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large rounds 
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Chopped/Del 180.00-190.00 
Grass Hay
Small squares
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Fair/Del 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large squares
Good/Del 
Large rounds
Good/Del 
Good/FOB

Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more than 
10% grass)
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. 
**TDN calculated using the western formula. Quantitative factors are 
approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value. Values based on 
100% dry matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). Guidelines are to be used with 
visual appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent 
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Utility Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding 
value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price or 
value more than testing results.

Hay Quality Designation's physical descriptions: 
Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra leafy. 
Factors indicative of very high nutritive content. Hay is excellent color and 
free of damage.
Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in grass 
hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of a high nutritive 
content. Hay is green and free of damage. 
Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes and 
early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed, free of damage other 
than slight discoloration. 
Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in grass hays, 
moderate or below leaf content, and generally coarse stemmed. Hay may show 
light damage. 
Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes or 
mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category could include hay 
discounted due to excessive damage and heavy weed content or mold. 
Defects will be identified in market reports when using this category.

Source: USDA-Texas Dept of Ag Market News, Amarillo, TX
806/372-6361 - email: [email protected]
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/am_gr310.txt

1000c ktg efc


----------

